# imprimer photos en miniatures



## violet (3 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais pas si je suis au bob endroit pour poser cette question.
Si je me trompe merci de m'aider à me réorienter.
La question : je viens de PC/Windows.
Comment faire maintenant pour imprimer une série de photos en petites vignettes sur une même page ? Faut-il passer par iPhoto ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## boninmi (3 Janvier 2010)

Oui, ta question serait mieux dans "Applications" (ici c'est pour le matériel). C'est le modérateur qui s'occupe de déplacer s'il le juge utile.

Pour ta question je pense que

iPhoto -> Fichier -> Imprimer -> Planche Contact 

devrait te satisfaire.


----------

